# Layla qualifies for AKC NAC!!



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't post on here much, but I had to write a belated brag for Miss Layla.

Last week, at our Golden Speciality, Layla qualified for AKC's National Agility Championship with her 1st place JWW run! Looks like we'll be planning a trip to Harrisburg soon!

Layla finished her MXB title (Master Excellent Bronze) the weekend before. This means that she has qualified 25 times in the Master standard class. Layla is one Q away from her MJS title (Master Excellent Silver)- 50 Q's in the Masters jumpers class.

We are also just 2 QQ's away from her MACH. Trying to earn those elusive last QQ's this early fall. Layla is sure milking her first MACH for what it's worth!! :

Thanks for letting me brag on my girl. I am so blessed to call her my teammate.

Emily and Layla


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a video of Layla's agility runs this summer:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that's awesome!! Huge congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!

I'm so jealous. Trying to qualify Gabby but every weekend that passes the chance is a bigger and bigger longshot. Hopefully.....I can meet you there. 

Don't think about that MACH, know you qualified and enjoy some runs. Might make the final QQ's easier. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Wow, what an amazing team! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KloheSunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Loved the video!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats!! Awesome looking runs! I could never do that!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

That is awesome. Congrats! I loved the videos


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations to an awesome team  Thank you so much for posting the video, I love it! And the music is awesome! Please keep us posted and have FUN!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone, for the kind notes. I appreciate each and every one. Layla has come so far and is really an amazing girl. We got our first QQ less than a year ago. She has taught me so much and has made me a better handler along the way.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so jealous. Trying to qualify Gabby but every weekend that passes the chance is a bigger and bigger longshot. Hopefully.....I can meet you there.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you and Gabby!! I hope to see you at NAC as well!

Thanks! Trying not to get too worked up about the last QQ's, but we do put a lot of pressure on ourselves unintentionally..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Miss Layla.

Great video-you're a fantastic team.

Best of luck at Nationals!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

What a fantastic accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work! Congratulations!!!!! I take it you are going to go? You will have a total blast!

The MACH will come soon enough, enjoy the journey! I can tell you are because of the video. It is really all about the journey! I loved the video as well, you picked out some great highlights.


----------

